# Who uses casein?



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been on a steady whey diet for a while now and get plenty of protein while I'm awake, but lately I've been mulling over the idea of taking casein before bed to prevent any muscle loss or hindered muscle gain.

My question is...who uses or has used casein before bed and did it make a whole lot of difference? And how is the taste difference?  I mix my whey with milk and love the taste.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Casein is a little thicker. I like half milk, half water. I use it. It's okay. I normally just pound it and fall asleep. 

You could just eat some cottage cheese or stuff like that.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

I use it pwo and lastmeal of day. Not sure if it helps but sure dosnt hurt


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

post work out? Probably not the smartest move right there. Casein takes longer to digest and feed your muscles. You want a rapid absorbtion right after working out such as whey. And then go home and eat a good meal.


----------



## superchris84 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been doing 2 cups Greek yogurt w strawberries and a banana plus 800 calorie whey protein shake before bed and it seems to work well for me.  

Ive heard that casein protein before bed is great though. I m leaning towards doing that instead


----------



## S_walker (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been wanting to add it to my diet as a last meal of the night. Any  recommendations on which ones work the best?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've used a casein, whey isolate and egg blend that is pretty good. Straight casein wrecks my stomach, but it is a good night time protein.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah it leaves me quite gassy. The GF loves it when she stays over! 

I've only used the ON brand.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2011)

*Complete Protein Rx – Coming Soon!*

*The Most Complete Multi-Blend Protein*

Whey Protein Isolate & Concentrate
    Micellar Casein (slow digesting)
    Milk Protein Isolate
    Egg Albumen (egg protein)
    Calcium Caseinate (milk protein)
    Hydrolyzed Whey Isolate & Concentrate
    Colostrum & Lactoferrin
    Aminos: L-Glutamine, L-Leucine, L-Valine & Isoleucine

*IronMagLabs Complete Protein Rx*


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> post work out? Probably not the smartest move right there. Casein takes longer to digest and feed your muscles. You want a rapid absorbtion right after working out such as whey. And then go home and eat a good meal.


 

Its not the only one I use pwo, i also use wpi and peptopro with it along with some dex. I use pepto for instant absorbtion, wpi for fast absorption and the casien to feed for a while. Seems to be working pretty well. I should have clairfied better.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 1, 2011)

Optimum Nutrition makes casein and it tastes awesome in chocolate(only flavor I've ever had).. I like it though because I get tired of eating cottage cheese all the time


----------



## troubador (Aug 1, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Optimum Nutrition makes casein and it tastes awesome in chocolate(only flavor I've ever had).. I like it though because I get tired of eating cottage cheese all the time



Try their Chocolate and Peanut Butter, it's even better.


On topic...
I use it but usually only when I don't get enough real food.


----------



## MrKeenan (Aug 1, 2011)

CNP strawberry pro peptide is the best I've tasted. Obviously very thick if you don't use that much milk.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 1, 2011)

*Post Workout Whey + Caseinate = More Muscle*



SloppyJ said:


> post work out? Probably not the smartest move right there. Casein takes longer to digest and feed your muscles. You want a rapid absorbtion right after working out such as whey. And then go home and eat a good meal.



SloppyJ,

*Post Workout Whey + Caseinate = More Muscle*

..."Whey/casein blend protein shake after workouts for 10 weeks gained significantly more muscle mass than the subjects who consumed a whey protein shake without casein." Baylor University, as per Dr Jim Stoppani (PhD Exercise Physilogy). Whey protein powder + casein protein powder: combine these two proteins after workouts for potent muscle gains | Flex | Find Articles at BNET

*One-Two Punch*

Whey protein providing immediate recover to the muscles.  Whey digestion time from 20 to 120 minutes dependent on the type of whey. 

Caseinate protein insuring restoration continues long after whey.  Casinate slowly trickling into your system.  Caseinate digesting time being around 300 minutes.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

Honestly, I would skip buying the powdered casein and instead go for a more natural source. Cottage cheese before bed is what a huge amount of people do before bed - the protein in it is almost all casein. Make sure you get the large-curd style. Check the nutrition labels too. The one I have has 17g of protein, less than 1g sugar per serving, and is 2% fat. It's pretty darn tasty too.


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not too big on cottage cheese, so I thought I'd give casein a try. I get plenty of whey throughout the day so I'm not worried about my protein intake during the day but at night is a different story. In short, I was thinking of just taking 'one shake right before bed just so that my muscles can still be in an anabolic state while I'm sleeping and increase my protein synthesis at night.
The fact that I have a very low appetite due to severe acid-reflux has also got me interested in mass gainer as well...just to make sure that I'm ingesting the proper caloric intake per day. I'm gonna def give casein a try but still on the fence about the mass gainer.  Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks guyz


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 1, 2011)

I always do a casein + whey mix postworkout because of studies like the one posted above and when I am cutting I usually eat protein fluff 2-3x a day...brb having icecream on a cut that is delicous, satiating and just 36g pro, 10 Cho, 4 fat.


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

excuse my ignorance but protein fluff?


----------



## ApexContestPrep (Aug 1, 2011)

I usually have my clients end with 1% to FF cottage cheese when lean bulking for their final meal with a healthy fat source i.e. 1/4c walnuts.  During dieting phase something like ON 100% Casein with CLA/Coconut/fish oil before bed is a favorite of mine.  It does have it's place in bbing and is worth the $ IMO especially if you sleep 7-8+ hours/night.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 2, 2011)

im going to add it to my cottage chees at night, i keep waking up hungry


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 2, 2011)

*Why limit yourself?*



squigader said:


> Honestly, I would skip buying the powdered casein and instead go for a more natural source. Cottage cheese before bed is what a huge amount of people do before bed - the protein in it is almost all casein. Make sure you get the large-curd style. Check the nutrition labels too. The one I have has 17g of protein, less than 1g sugar per serving, and is 2% fat. It's pretty darn tasty too.



*Natural Sources of Caseinate*

All milk based products are good sources of casein.  

Milk is 80% caseinate and 20% whey. 

The percentage of cheeze and cottage cheeze is about the same as milk. 

Cottage cheeze also contains guar gum, a fiber that slows down digestion time.  

*Caseinate Powder*

While cottage cheeze, milk and cheeze are "almost all casein"...Caseinate Power is all casein.  

Caseinate power is also convenient, especially when it comes to a post workout nutrition. 

Caseinate power is also a bit more cost effective.  22 grams of casein is about 46 cents.  Cottage cheeze is about 50 cents for 15 grams. 

*Large Curd-Small Curd*

There is no advantage to one over the other.  That comes down to preference.  Mine being small curd.  

*Palatability*

Cottage cheeze certainly is more palatable than casein.  

*Cottage Cheeze OR Caseinate*

Why limit yourself?  Both are effective tools.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 2, 2011)

*Health Fats*



ApexContestPrep said:


> I usually have my clients end with 1% to FF cottage cheese when lean bulking for their final meal with a healthy fat source i.e. 1/4c walnuts.  During dieting phase something like ON 100% Casein with CLA/Coconut/fish oil before bed is a favorite of mine.  It does have it's place in bbing and is worth the $ IMO especially if you sleep 7-8+ hours/night.



*Health Fats*

I find this to be a bit of a vague term.  

Saturated, Monounsaturated, and Polyunsaturated Fats are all health fats that are necessary for health.  

*Trans Fats*

These are about the only fats that are unhealthy.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Its not the only one I use pwo, i also use wpi and peptopro with it along with some dex. I use pepto for instant absorbtion, wpi for fast absorption and the casien to feed for a while. Seems to be working pretty well. I should have clairfied better.


 
Very well done.  

I use a blend of 50% whey 50% casein for everything outside of PWO.

PWO - 30g dextrose, 15g Lecuine, 10g creatine, 5g glutamine peptides.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 2, 2011)

CT said:


> Very well done.
> 
> I use a blend of 50% whey 50% casein for everything outside of PWO.
> 
> PWO - 30g dextrose, 15g Lecuine, 10g creatine, 5g glutamine peptides.


 

Thanks I have been concidering adding more lecuine to pwo, BUt I'm probaly getting enough but still might try


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 7, 2012)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Optimum Nutrition makes casein and it tastes awesome in chocolate(only flavor I've ever had).. I like it though because I get tired of eating cottage cheese all the time


I just started taking the chocolate ON Casein and wow it is delicious. I have 1 scoop with a glass of milk and stir it with a spoon.  After a few seconds it turns thick like a milkshake.  I wanted to try it out because I am always soo dang hungry during the night. This is a perfect and convenient shake right before bed and does not hurt my stomach at all.  No gas or anything.  I cant say enough about how great the taste is.


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 7, 2012)

IMO casein powders are extremely overrated. I usually just eat a trimmed steak before bed. The little bit of fat slows down absorption and I never get gas from eating steak. Plus casein doesn't taste too great.


----------



## USMC (May 16, 2012)

Cytosport Strawberries and cream mixed with milk is pretty tasty.


----------



## Maniac2k (May 30, 2012)

Loving cottage cheese mixed with choco protein powder and water.   Wasnt sure at first gulp but it is awesome!


----------



## wowwow (Jun 1, 2012)

Cottage cheese is my night time friend!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> SloppyJ,
> 
> *Post Workout Whey + Caseinate = More Muscle*
> 
> ...




I have been doing the 50/50 blend whey  / casein for a while now 

I also like the straight casein use a little milk and make a pudding like dessert for a change of pace.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)

LovetaH19 said:


> excuse my ignorance but protein fluff?




Take casein protein and LF milk.  Mix together to make a thick shake then whip it with a mixer.


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 4, 2012)

i do
plus it's an easy way geting the calcium i need

i use milk protein(80% casein,20%whey)cos plain casein has terible taste
i use it in prebed meal and in my 10 a.m. shake

i ve heard that casein is more anabolic than whey,cos the amino acids staying in the bloodstream nore time
you believe that too?


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 4, 2012)

Def Casein shake before bed.  

In fact lately Ive been consuming the following as a 7th meal before bed.

10oz Whole Milk
1/2 cup LF Strawberry Kefir
1/2 Scoop Casein
1/2 Scoop Egg
1/2 Scoop Whey
1/2 Scoop Beef

65 grams of protein, 10 grams of fat, only 7 sugars

Tastes better than an ice cream milkshake and gives plenty of fat and protein to repair for my 9hr coma. Also the kefir really helps on minimizing stomach and digestion issues since its loaded with probiotics.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 12, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> IMO casein powders are extremely overrated. I usually just eat a trimmed steak before bed. The little bit of fat slows down absorption and I never get gas from eating steak. *Plus casein doesn't taste too great*.


If you think casein does not taste good then you are drinking the wrong casein.  I cant say enough how incredible the Optimum Nutrition Chocolate Supreme tastes. Seriously, there are not even chocolate shakes that taste as good as this stuff. I have talked quite a few of my friends into this casein and they cant believe how incredible it tastes.  If you like chocolate, I promise you will love this stuff.   I have mine with a glass of milk. Never tried it with water.


----------



## Mr.Port (Oct 12, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I have been doing the 50/50 blend whey  / casein for a while now
> 
> I also like the straight casein use a little milk and make a pudding like dessert for a change of pace.



this is not good , it "gels" and slows BOTH down. do pick one or the other and go with it. you are NOt getting the "fast" from the whey when you blend them.  take at differing times.
there have been tests, but dont feel like hunting.


----------



## Mr.Port (Oct 12, 2012)

LovetaH19 said:


> I've been on a steady whey diet for a while now and get plenty of protein while I'm awake, but lately I've been mulling over the idea of taking casein before bed to prevent any muscle loss or hindered muscle gain.
> 
> My question is...who uses or has used casein before bed and did it make a whole lot of difference? And how is the taste difference?  I mix my whey with milk and love the taste.



I have used it in many ways (evne mixing logn ago) amino acid spikes in blood are better for growth then a slow even release.
if you are going to be out of food  and fasting ( a hike for eg.) or for pre-bed, then sure.

but I rec sticking to whey mostly.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 15, 2012)

ectomorph141 said:


> If you think casein does not taste good then you are drinking the wrong casein.  I cant say enough how incredible the Optimum Nutrition Chocolate Supreme tastes. Seriously, there are not even chocolate shakes that taste as good as this stuff. I have talked quite a few of my friends into this casein and they cant believe how incredible it tastes.  If you like chocolate, I promise you will love this stuff.   I have mine with a glass of milk. Never tried it with water.



I have the same casein, but im on a cutting diet so im not using it right now. Tryna get my bf to under 10%


----------

